# LED Washer Nozzle Wiring Help



## metareqa (Sep 1, 2002)

Dear Nissanians, lol
any of ya guys did the wiring for the led nozzles? i already installed it but i have no experience in wiring, i need the washers lights in when i turn on my parking lights. any pictures would be very helpful. thanx for ur time.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey..

i answered this many time before..

here how you wire them.


to wire them to your park lamp find the wire to your park lamp and wire them when u turn on your parking lamp.


use one of the electricity testing tools. it has the handle of a screw driver and is a point tip and the handle is transparent and has a light inside. ( dont knoe the name)

put a small cut in the plastic of ur wire and have ur park lamp on.

use that lil tool i described above to see which wire is active or not. if it is active ur light on the tool will light up if it isnt it wont.

once you find it then take ur nozzle wire and wire it up and make sure your led is lit. 

once everything is a ok then secure the wires with electrical tape 

then test it when u turn on/off ur park lamp.

once everything works properly then ur a ok 2 go and repeat the process to the other side.


hope that helps.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

oh btw.. dont use the wire that is ur signal wire unless u want ur nozzles to blink with the signals.


hope that helps.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

No GA16 content, so moving to Cosmetic Mods/Show... (where it should have been posted).


----------



## redviper98 (Jun 15, 2002)

or...you can just run a switch to the inside of the car if cops are a problem; that way you can have them on when you want....even with the parking lights off.


----------



## metareqa (Sep 1, 2002)

if i wanted to use a switch, then are u saying that i should connect them to the battery directly?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

does anyone know if they can be wired to just blink as a blinker?
and only go on with the blinker


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
If you look at the harness connecting the signals behind the signal housing you will see three wires. The middle is the ground, and depending on the left or right signal, one wire is the parking lamp, and the other is the relay to blink. If you splice into the relay for power your light will flash with the blinkwers only (like mine) if you splice into the parking lamp, they will go on with the parking lamps.

Seth


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

thanks....i will try that...i really don't want them on all the time i just want them to blink like side markers.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

people still put those on there cars?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

imo i think it would look nice as a extra blinker....

plus i reall don't need a ticket for them being on all the time!!


----------

